# como funciona un GYRO ó un giroscopo



## maverick13 (Jul 1, 2011)

hola es que tengo un proyecto que es el de controlar el tilt de una camara de video desde el techo de un automovil en movimiento. Ya tengo la parte mecanica y en la electronica estaba usando en el eje horizontal un servomotor trucado el cual controlaba por medio de un cable desde el interior del auto; pero las vibraciones no dejan hacer buenas tomas; ahora bien me han dicho que le coloque un gyro para suprimir las vibraciones pero la verdad no tengo ni idea del funcionamiento del mismo ni como puedo controlarlo; todo lo que encuentro en la web son aplicaciones para helicopteros de jugete quisiera que me ayudaran con un tutorial de como es el funcionamiento basico, como lo puedo controlar o si se controla desde el servo o como se haria el funcionamiento; ha y algunos GYROS que me aconsejen que pueda usar, me han dicho que los futaba; espero me puedan dar ideas claras y buenos aportes gracias


----------



## Nucle (Jul 1, 2011)

hola amigo , no he podido estudiar este campo pero te dejo un curioso video jejeje, aver que concluciones sacais de ahi .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdAmEEAiJWo&feature=player_embedded#at=133

saludos.


----------



## maverick13 (Jul 2, 2011)

hola lo que nesecito en un manual o tutorial que expliquen como funciona un gyro electronico; es que no e encontrado nada bueno, solo modos de uso para un helicoptero pero nada que explique su funcionamiento basico y con que señales se controlan; gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2011)

Si tu problema son las vibraciones lo que necesitás es alguna suspensión, como lo que traen los carros de los lectores de CDs, por ejemplo. Vienen montados sobre resortes o fuelles de goma, según la calidad.

Saludos


----------



## maverick13 (Jul 3, 2011)

hola cacho, gracias por tu aporte pero me gustaria aprender de una vez como utilizar los GYROS, no e encontrado nada de como es su funcionamiento y como lo puedo controlar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2011)

El giróscopo no se controla, solo se aplica y este tratará de mantener una posición estable en un plano.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giróscopo
http://www2.ib.edu.ar/becaib//cd-ib/trabajos/Chini.pdf
http://www.fondear.org/infonautic/Equipo_y_Usos/Equipamiento/Giroscopo/Giroscopo.htm
http://conocimientosthinfilms.blogspot.com/2011/03/giroscopio-mems-mejora-estabilizacion.html
http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...//www.camerasystems.com/gyrostabilization.htm


----------



## maverick13 (Jul 3, 2011)

ok lo que e podido encontrar es que venden unos GYROS con servomotores incluidos entonces  el GYRO (que es un sensor) al tener una inclinacion, este indica al servo para que este corriga dicha inclinacion (el GYRO y el servo estan en al mismo plano ó eje) pero a este GYRO se le envia una señal de control para indicarle en que posicion debe estar ejm: 30º que si se varia fisicamente por viento etc este indica al servo que debe estar en 30º y el servo lo corrige; entonces con el combo GYRO servomotor puedo tener un control de posicion angular en lazo cerrado; y lo que yo necesito es saber es que señal de control se le envia al gyro para ahcer dicho control; puesto que estos combos vienen para ser controlados a control remoto pero ¿que señal le envia, PWM o cual?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2011)

Hasta donde se un giróscopo no es un sensor. Es un actuador.
Se basa en el momento de inercia (si , eso que nadie conoce pero permite ir en bicicleta sin caerse) en el que pueden haber uno o mas volantes de inercia girando a alta velocidad y eso estabilizará a la pieza en la que se encuentren. Sobre esa plataforma que sería estable irían los servos que muevan la cámara.
Hasta donde se los giróscopos se ponen en marcha y cuando alcanzan ciertas rpm "ya van" y se empieza a usar la plataforma, no se controlan con nada, van solos.


----------



## maverick13 (Jul 6, 2011)

bueno creo que al final no me hice entender, se que un giroscopo es como un trompo se mueve para matener centrado un eje, pero lo que yo quiero es saber con que señal se controla la posicion de un GYRO de esos que utilizan en los helicopteros a control puede ser en GYRO futaba 401, estos vienen sensor GYRO y servomotor que mantienen la posicion en grados de un eje(generalmente se controlan mediante control remoto), pero lo que quiero saber es que señal se le envia a este GYRO; (espero me entiendan gracias)


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2011)

Dale una miradita a esto: http://www.howstuffworks.com/gyroscope.htm

y este otro: http://www.todointeresante.com/2009/04/que-es-un-giroscopo-como-funciona-y.html


----------



## asherar (Jul 6, 2011)

Tal vez lo que nuestro amigo maverick13 busca, sea esto: 




*Hoja técnica*

Fuente: http://www.bricogeek.com/shop/236-giroscopio-ixz500.html


Los FUTABA se pueden integrar con un servo: 
http://www.kitsmodelismomurcia.com/tiendakits/product_info.php/products_id/3273

ó:

http://aero-modelo.com/futaba-cgy-750.html


----------



## golumx (Jul 7, 2011)

Como os complicais, un giro electronico mide la variacion de capacidad de una membrana en funcion del tiempo, mas o menos como los acelerometros pero de forma angular. Es un sensor, los giros mecanicos ya han quedado para museos, lo que hace es variar un señal que indica cual es su velocidad angular, esta señal, puede ser un valor analogico, un PWM o se puede quedar almacenada en un registro, que se va actualizando y al que se puede acceder desde el micro por medio del BUS I2C o SPI, eso depende del modelo elegido.
 Lo que quieres hacer es algo realmene complicado, por que los giros por si solos no te van a solucionar el problema, has de complementarlos con un acelerometro de tres ejes ya que los giros tienen la contrariedad de que son precisos en medidas sueltas, pero van acumulando un error llamado deriva que se comensa con la intervencion de un acelerometro. Por medio de un micro, has de leer las dos señales y procesarlas ya que ademas de la aceleracion de la gravedad, la camara esta sometida a las aceleraciones del vehiculo, y a las irregularidades del terreno, para esto se emplean filtros por software complementarios y de Kalman, y ya que estas pues tendrias que interpretar los movimientos para anticiparte en las reacciones y por supuesto emplear una camara de alta velocidad con un buen estabilizador de imagen. Lo veo complicado, en fotogrametria aerea se emplea un tipo de suspension que amortigua las turbulencias, pero a parte caro ocupa mucho espacio. Me parece que ya no se hace asi y se emplean programas que corrigen las deformidades.


----------

